# Moonlight in a planted tank



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Do folks here have moonlights in there planted tank setup? 

Are there any benefits to the plants and fish?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I have LEDs for my moonlight... did it more for the look than anything. I don't know if it has any benefit for plants....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Doesn't do shit, other than makes the whole tank blue. If you got moonlight LEDs, there an added benefit of having everything white glow in the dark. There no way a picture can capture the effect, I'll tried, but it's super cool in person. 

It kind of freaks out the fish so I don't leave it on. I think it's just pure marketing and not needed.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know why "moon" lights are blue. The moon is white!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Kind of looks grey to me.....


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Orange to red sometimes....I think that is what might freak out the fishes.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

So I take moonlight is just a looks thing no benefits for fish or plants...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it was geared towards the marine side of the hobby, you either had to deal with extremely bright light (needed for corals) or no light at all. 

It's not very natural either, I think my fish are more confused as to why their entire world is covered in a blue hue.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you think they prefer a pinkish hue? La vie en rose?


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone have pictures of there setup in moonlight?....


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Mine's from walmart 7.99 led blue/white battery operated bought last year (xmas), it's just for aesthetic look, my daughter likes it.

Here's the white one:


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Moonlight looks awesome in your tank!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the white moonlights! Is it a bit too bright for nighttime?


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

missindifferent said:


> I like the white moonlights! Is it a bit too bright for nighttime?


it's really dim, just 15 led lights and once the battery drains it's more dimmer, maybe the way i took the picture (3-5 seconds exposure).

it also has a auto timer, 6 hours on and 18 hours off, but I only turn in on when my daughter wants it in blue, and to save battery (I wish I could convert it to wired though =) )


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I run the blue LED lights for four hours in the evening. Makes for a nice background light in the room while I watch TV. My Angels are more active when they are on because they don't like the bright lights during the day time.

Lee


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m594/fly4awhiteguy1/new light/IMG_0616.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m594/fly4awhiteguy1/new light/IMG_0617.jpg

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m594/fly4awhiteguy1/38g/20120206_195504.jpg


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Those rocks look awesome on the moonlight! I am soooo tempted to get one...


----------

